# A few more storage room photos



## modelbuff (Jan 28, 2009)

More photos


----------



## bigal2749 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome 

Being new to the hobby, I can't imagine how many years or decades it takes to accomplish making those.


----------



## BAH101 (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely Marvellous. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 28, 2009)

Outstanding! 

A good story behind every piece as well

 ;D


----------



## Neros (Feb 26, 2009)

AMAZING.....

You don`t need to build a new room, you need to build a museum.,.
I shure would like to visit 

Best regards from Norway..

Neros


----------



## Hal (Feb 26, 2009)

Model guy 

In the second photo, what is the green machine in the top right hand corner? It looks like a press or miniature mill.

Very nice work. 

Hal


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 26, 2009)

Hal  said:
			
		

> Model guy
> 
> In the second photo, what is the green machine in the top right hand corner? It looks like a press or miniature mill.
> 
> ...



Looks to me like a "power hammer" we had one of those in High School in South Africa.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 26, 2009)

instead of building a room for extra storage you could just send them to me for storage ;D :big: :bow:

 i just wish i can get that good at building models :bow:


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 26, 2009)

You guys are right it is a steam powered trip hammer for smithwork.

 As to building quality models I have a statement posted in my shop: 

The difference between average and excellence is perseverance. 


 I have been building models for over 40 years and 
I still make lots of mistakes. It can be difficult to throw away an item that took a lot of time but if the end result is to be in the good to excellent catergory everything has to be right. I remember an item that took 6 tries before I got it right, near drove me to pitch the project, but now I can enjoy a well built product.


----------



## machinist dave (Mar 14, 2009)

I tip my hat to you sir. Your a testament to dedication and skill, just goes to show what happens when you have vision and ability.You've found the secret to being remembered for years to come.Im glad you shared!


----------



## tmuir (Mar 15, 2009)

All I can say is , 'Wow'!

What a fantastic display of models.


----------



## pmercer (May 10, 2009)

That is amazing. I'd love to have a look around there with a full demo!!


----------

